# Got one



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

First of the season, not the buck I was lookin but hey it's meat in the freezer


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats on the doe. Looks like a big one. I just came in from cleaning the 2 that my sons shot this evening.

Darin


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I jumped 7, I'm the only one at the house who cleans em but I was tempted to take a 2nd, I fill a lot of people's freezers with meat. Congrats to your sons


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## scalesandtails (Aug 17, 2012)

Good job, Remember, can't eat antlers!


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice got the first one out of the way now no pressure and you can wait on a big one!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep that's my out look, if it walks it drops for me


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice, it's always a good feeling to get the first one down. I'm still waiting for that to happen


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats! Be some good eatin right there!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work! Meat in the freezer is meat in the freezer. Keep up the good work and you'll get that buck.


----------

